# Online bird seed?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone know where the best place online is to buy bulk cockatiel food? I'm looking for at least 25lb bags, but not at fifty dollars a bag! I buy it for a disabled friend at my feed store locally and then end up bringing it to him over an hour away, so there must be a better way lol. It's only fifteen dollars at the feed store for a 40lb bag. Thought you all might have some good ideas. Thanks!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mj, 


The shipping costs would make any Mail Order Seed a lot more expensive than what you are getting at the Feed Store.

Just be glad there is a Feed Store as close as it is..!

I have to drive about 40 minutes here, depending on traffic, to get to the only one that carries the kinds I prefer to get.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------

